# Iron Mag Labs + Iron Mag Research + Mile High Kratom - TAKING ORDERS AGAIN!!



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 1, 2017)

Guys thank you for the manual orders over the past few days.

If you have not been invoiced you will.  Most of the orders have  shipped.  All of these stores are now back and accepting Credit Cards!!

We are backed up a day or so as a result but we will be back to full speed next week.


Feel free to use your favorite rep codes for 15% off at the following sites:


www.milehighkratom.com
www.ironmagresearch.comw
www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Sep 11, 2017)

I know that Ironmag research was down again last week and only accepting Bitcoin.  It looks like CC processing is back up, but wanted to make sure...?

Thanks!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 11, 2017)

No guys the new merchant account is down again.

You can do bitcoin on the stores.  No more manual orders, sorry. Hoping this is fixed this week.

Also you can contact MHK at the contact link on their page and order manually by messaging them.

Ty for patience!


----------



## Mpataky1989 (Oct 10, 2017)

Has anyone else had issues with bitcoin? I sent 370 dollars via bitcoin for an order and Iron Mag Research says they didn't receive it event though I scanned the barcode for payment and payment is show complete???

Anyone might be able to help that'd be awesome. I've gotten very little help from the IMR


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 11, 2017)

Mpataky1989 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with bitcoin? I sent 370 dollars via bitcoin for an order and Iron Mag Research says they didn't receive it event though I scanned the barcode for payment and payment is show complete???
> 
> Anyone might be able to help that'd be awesome. I've gotten very little help from the IMR



Can you please advise the forum that you reached out to me and that I am assisting you with this??


----------

